# Toast : créer un CD extra, ou CD plus /os 9



## rafbeyonddriven (16 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !
Je dois créer un CD extra, donc lisible sur platine CD, sur un Mac et sur un PC.
Je dispose d'un G4 avec OS 9.2.2 ( oui oui, je sais... ) et TOAST 5.2.3
En gravant la session CD audio, puis la session fichier vidéo, j'arrive à avoir quelquechose de correct, seul problème : CD lu sur un PC :
je suis obligé de faire "explorer le CD" pour pouvoir avoir accés à la vidéo, sinon, il ne voit pas le fichier vidéo... C'est lourd ! 
Alors que sur OS X, ou OS 9, les deux montent de suite... 

Il me manque dans mon CD créé les dossiers CDPLUS et PICTURES, ainsi que les fichiers INFO.CDP et SUB_INFO.FR dans ce fameux dossier CDPLUS

Quelqu'un a t il la solution ? une recette miracle ???
merciiiiiii !!!


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2005)

Ca marche pas en ISO 9660 ?


----------



## lappartien (16 Décembre 2005)

j'entrave que dalle à ce que tu racontes but tu n'est pas me semble t il dans le bon forum va donc voir en video ou sur mac et video .com/


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (20 Décembre 2005)

Yep,
en fait non ca marche pas en iso9660. Quand j'importe mon cd dans un PC, il nique les index, je n'ai plus les titres des chansons qui apparaissent. Par contre  je peux lire la vidéo si j'explore mon CD...
je vais aller faire un tour sur "mac et videos"... En fait il semble que ce soit un peu plus compliqué que prévu... Il faut un graveur adéquat, et un logiciel qui permette de le faire.. 
Je continu mes recherches...


----------



## marsouin (9 Janvier 2006)

salut à tous
je suis en train d'essayer de créer un cd extra contenant donc des pistes audio et un fichier video quicktime, je sélectionne cd extra dans la rubrique, j'ajoute mes fichiers, je grave, ma video est réduite sur le cd à un fichier audio (son de la video). J'essaie autre chose, je sélectionne encore cd extra, j'ajoute mes fichiers audio, je clique sur données, j'ajoute le fichier video, je grave, je n'ai que la video sur le cd. Caramba, encore raté !!! j'ai regardé l'aide du logiciel, guetté le moindre petit bouton m'invitant à configurer, je ne trouve pas la solution.
si vous pouvez m'éclairer...
merci d'avanc


----------

